# Sunday Apr.2 - Anybody Ride?



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Anybody ride today? It was the pick day weatherwise. I rode 27 miles through Griffith Park and back and am pretty out of shape. Took me 45 seconds longer than usual to climb Trash Truck Hill, though I did pass a woman on a Softride suffering her way up the thing. I felt sorry for her. Those Softrides don't look like great climbing bikes.

Rain for the next several days. Where did you guys ride?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

il sogno said:


> Anybody ride today? It was the pick day weatherwise. I rode 27 miles through Griffith Park and back and am pretty out of shape. Took me 45 seconds longer than usual to climb Trash Truck Hill, though I did pass a woman on a Softride suffering her way up the thing. I felt sorry for her. Those Softrides don't look like great climbing bikes.
> 
> Rain for the next several days. Where did you guys ride?



I did 45 miles from Highland Park out to Santa Fe Dam MUT up to 39, down to Azusa and back on Saturday.

Today I did 40 miles. Highland Park up Arroyo/Linda Vista past the RBowl - La Canada - Montrose - La Crescenta - La Tuna - Glenoaks - GPark - Riverside - Fig - home/HP


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*Sunday Ride*

Very nice morning in the saddle.

Huntington Beach, Newport Beach, BackBay, through Irvine & Lake Forest, Live Oak Canyon, Santiago Canyon and back down into the Backbay with a couple of side loops... ~80 miles.

The trailhead parking lots were overflowing with mountain bikers. Nothing like a little solitude....

Doesn't look like we'll be racing again Tue Eve, so I'll be on the rollers.


----------



## -CM- (Jan 6, 2006)

Did the GMR Loop in reverse: Duarte, GMR front side, East Fork, (up/down Shoemaker as a bonus) Hwy 39 out of the canyon. The view of Mt. Baldy from the junction of Glendora Mountain Road and Glendora Ridge Road was quite nice.


----------



## Speedy (Oct 30, 2005)

81 miles: My house (lax area) to Marineland, then back out Sepulveda to Encino - and back. I was wearing my UCLA cycling jersey, and got a lot of “go Bruins comments”. Great day.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

-CM- said:


> Did the GMR Loop in reverse: Duarte, GMR front side, East Fork, (up/down Shoemaker as a bonus) Hwy 39 out of the canyon. The view of Mt. Baldy from the junction of Glendora Mountain Road and Glendora Ridge Road was quite nice.


Great ride. Is GMR closed to automobile traffic?


----------



## el gee (Feb 4, 2005)

From West Adams to UCLA. 

12 miles to work.


----------



## bigchromewheelssuck (May 26, 2005)

*not me...*

I spent the morning setting patio bricks in my backyard until about 3:30pm, started to feel queesy, sat on the toilet for 45 min. After that, still feeling bad passed out in bed until almost 9:00. Watched the Soprano's, started feeling better. Went to bed and now feel fine. Just in time for a rainy day..oh well. Living in So-Cal, I'm sure there will be nice days ahead.


----------



## Bixe (Jan 28, 2004)

*Gmr/grr*



il sogno said:


> Is GMR closed to automobile traffic?


I rode the GMR/GRR loop last weekend (3/25). Glendora Mountain Road South to North end, on up to the end of the East Fork Road. Back up GMR and Glendora Ridge Road to the Mt. Baldy P.O., then back down GRR and the GMR South into Glendora....

The GRR and the north section of the GMR is open to vehicular traffic. The South section remains closed to vehicular traffic 24/7 and to 'Bikes, Equestrians and Pedestrians M-F Daylight hours.' The repair work on the South half continues as conditions permit.


----------



## bernmart (Sep 7, 2005)

I dropped my son off at Long Beach airport, then rendezvoused with my club and did their Sunday ride. Nice, but kinda short. Later a friend who'd screwed up Daylight Savings Time and missed that ride called, and we met for a 20-miler on the Mid-San Gabriel Bike Path. Ah. Weather was perfect. I didn't mind today off the bike (Monday), but tomorrow doesn't look any better, and that's going to bother me bigtime.

Bernie


----------



## bandoulu (Nov 1, 2004)

We did the simi ride( santa suzana pass etc),then went up mullholland past the rock store,up the fantastic climb to Kanan Dune, then descended to pch, along the coast to Latigo did that climb too very nice.Back down mullholland all the way back to valley circle.Got in just over 100 miles, with over 9000 ft of climbing. Ohyeah....what a day.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Terrific day, but not enough time after errands and such to do anything adventurous. Decide to see how good a job I did on a parts swap between two bikes, and did the Orange Line Bike Path. Big mistake. I don't know what exactly what was going on in Balboa Park, but the entire place, from the soccer fields on the west all the way to the 405 on the east and Victory on the north down to Burbank--the _entire_ park--was mobbed by apparently every Muslim in SoCal. (I'd feel better about the crowds if it turns out that some of what they were grilling were those migrating geese that have taken up residence there....) 

Ahhh, well, the rest of the ride was O.K., except for all the #&$%in' traffic lights along the bike path.


----------



## sbrsport (Dec 26, 2005)

Geez, I thought I did a decent Sunday ride until I read Bandoulu's ride. Did bunch of hills, Reseda, Santa Susana, Woolsey Canyon, then back up Black's Canyon (that is killer), total about 45 miles. At least weather was nice, although it screwed up my Saturday ride.

As far as the rain, I always tell people I don't pay what it costs for a house here to have it rain all the friggin time. If I wanted that, I would move to Seattle or Colorado. Now its supposed to rain the next two days, and then again next week. Enough already.


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

This was me on Sunday. Dirt Mullholland. 29" wheels. Weeeeee!


----------



## steamboatsig (Feb 9, 2006)

I rode my MTB on the JPL waterfall trail. I made it to the waterfall but the water crossings were deep, cold and fast. I was thigh deep on most of the crossings.


----------



## LCFrecrider (Jan 4, 2006)

*what is the JPL waterfall ride?*



steamboatsig said:


> I rode my MTB on the JPL waterfall trail. I made it to the waterfall but the water crossings were deep, cold and fast. I was thigh deep on most of the crossings.



Do you mean up the arroyo to switzer falls? I also did a MTB ride in that area sunday: brown mtn to millard, sunset and back through the horse trails to jpl... There was a lot of water everywhere...


----------

